# Testing Betta personalties



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

I read the thread on Sororities and it was mentioned to assess each Betta's personality. Being new to this, how do you look at the Bettas in their little cups at the store and assess their personality? What do you look for to tell if they are more aggressiveor more docile?? I am afraid I might take a more laid back fish as being sick.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a newbie at this, but what I did was watch the bettas' reactions to me when I picked their cups up. If they really spazzed out, I eliminated them from my selection, as I don't want skittish, standoffish bettas. If they were listless, and just stayed flat on the bottom I eliminated those too, for fear they were sick or just exhausted from stress and maybe in danger of dying because of it. If they were active but more or less ignored me, I'd try to get their attention by talking quietly to them and kissing at them (yeah, I'm weird). If they still ignored me, I'd move onto another betta. Both my bettas responded to me. They came up to my side of the cup and were curious and friendly acting. So if I liked their color, a betta that was responsive to me would be in the running. Different people like different personalities in pets. I don't want one that is hyper and skittish, or one that hides in fear. But I don't want an unfriendly standoffish one either. I found, after looking at dozens of bettas that sweet, friendly ones are not that hard to find. Your chances are good that you'll find one with the personality you want in the color and type you want. You just have to be patient and go through 40 or 50 of them, and the process of elimination will eventually make it clear which betta you want. At least that's what I did, and I'm very happy. My bettas are outgoing and not afraid at all of people. They both eat out of my hand, and did so within a week after I got them. If you don't find the "perfect" betta the first time, ask the store when they get betta shipments in, and come back on that day. Sooner or later (and probably sooner) a betta will win your heart and he'll be pretty to boot!


----------



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for your response-what you said is so true. I was at the store where I got Blu Finn my male betta and while talking to the aquatics manager I mentioned that I had gotten the betta that was in the tank with the live moneywart and he said that he had been returned because the people were unsatisfied with him-but to me he was perfect he is so interested in everything and so gentle with his tank buddy the snail....I felt bad forthe poor guy for being brought back-but was glad I had gotten him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Honestly the easieset way to see the personality is to bring a few of them home and watch them.You can setup temporary homes for each and move them beside each other.Just watch how they react to each other,you can tell dominance over submission this way.Besides its always smart to quarantine them for two weeks before placing them in a tank,just tp be sure no ones sick and it doesnt spread.

When picking the fish at the store look for clear eyes untattered fins,good weight(not too big not too small)and a reaction to you when picking them up.


----------

